# Bicycle Haul from Canada



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2018)

Flying out now; hauled this load back last night. @Jesse McCauley 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2018)

@fordmike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 11, 2018)

Love the Shelby. And the other Shelby. The Rollfast is cool too. But that Twin Flex is the business!  Nice haul!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 11, 2018)

Fun little adventure @New Mexico Brant , time to shuffle some bikes around!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep (Dec 11, 2018)

So many cool frames, bits and pieces. But I seriously think you need to talk to the landscape architect about adding a bush or fountain to break up the lines of all that garden art.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2018)

Is that Max's house?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> Is that Max's house?




Nah that’s my spot here outside of Detroit post-haul. 
Just finished repainting the house this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Dec 11, 2018)

_Congrats - that's one hell'uva a score.......really liking that Shelby !! _


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m liking the girls Wingbar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2018)

Is that a chrome tank on the twinflex?


----------



## Sven (Dec 11, 2018)

Holy mackerel! The mother load. Congratulations


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2018)

Somebody struck gold.!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow! Christmas came early! Jealous! Congrats!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Is that a chrome tank on the twinflex?



It isn’t chrome.  It seems the paint on the tank and guard were not as crisp so someone stripped it off and buffed.  They also added a chrome nine hole McCauley rack which isn’t proper for the bike.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice looking Twin 40.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 11, 2018)

Score!!! Congrats boys!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## stezell (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey Brant what badge does the Twin Flex have on it? Very nice haul, it looks like there's a CCM delivery in there as well. 
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Sean,
The twin flex is badged Davis Flyer. There are two CCM bikes in the load; we were to be getting a third but the guy handling the transaction in Toronto swiped it.


----------



## iceman (Dec 11, 2018)

You must understand that there are 3 or 4 Canadians very up set with you right now, the other 400 wish you well with your recent find.


----------



## stezell (Dec 11, 2018)

Very cool, sorry to hear about one of your finds getting swiped. As they say what comes around goes around, so he'll get his someday. 
Sean


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 11, 2018)

Funny joke Mr. Iceman ...from Vernon B.C.!  I was one of the "3 or 4 very upset Canadians", at least until I saw there were no Canadian-made wood rim bikes in the pile. Congrats on the find; there are some cool bikes there. ...But you were in my 'hood and didn't come by for a beer, hoser. In which part of Toronto were they found?

So the missing CCM, was it really stolen or do you mean poached? Do you have a picture of it? I could watch for it on Kijiji and buy it back if you want it badly enough.

Toronto, where old obsolete bikes are abandoned on sidewalks and waterfront piers:


----------



## tryder (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2018)

Love that Twin-flex and the Twin 40 too.  I'm sure Mike wet his pants when he saw the girls Colson.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice found Cause all those bikes never (End) on the scrapyard thanks. my friend for save the beauty's and have a bless day......


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 12, 2018)

Im really liking the twin 40


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2018)

And how much for the twin flex?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> In which part of Toronto were they found?



In the University of Toronto district, off of Madison Ave.
The next time I am in town I will get in touch!  I throughly enjoyed my visit to the ROM, an extraordinary treasure!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> So the missing CCM, was it really stolen or do you mean poached?



I am confused as to how to define it.  It was a true _Trailer Park Boys gone Toronto _experience.  The one guy was "Julian" and the other "Bubbles," an Elgin twin bar 20 that was in the back yard went missing while we were loading bikes in the trailer, on the street; while collecting bikes in the rear, a Silver King rear rack and aluminum bars went missing in the front!  Here is a picture of the CCM bike they hid away.  Totally GREASY!


----------



## pkleppert (Dec 12, 2018)

So how in the world did you get this haul through Customs?  Did you tell them it was a load of scrap metal?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Kato (Dec 12, 2018)

pkleppert said:


> So how in the world did you get this haul through Customs?  Did you tell them it was a load of scrap metal?




I was wondering that same exact thing.........." maybe just a junky old rusty bikes


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 12, 2018)

New Mexico Brant, I live 3km or about 2 miles from Madison Ave, so yes drop by next time you're in town. If it's in the summer I'll lend you an old CCM and we'll ride through the park where the hipsters play bongo drums and smoke pot, which is newly legal here now by the way (I prefer beer). 

Speaking of CCMs, you're not missing much with that one that was swiped. It has a poor repaint and the fork looks strange like maybe it's been swapped out. If you want a CCM you can do much better, like this original paint balloon tire 1950 that's on Kijiji right now for $300, or $225US:



Just for fun I'll keep an eye out for your missing bike.
Cheers.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2018)

I more into the Gibson pedals on the blue and black bike. Thanks Brian, cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2018)

That realy sucks that you had a bike and some parts stolen while you were packing up. I hope you didn't have to  pay for the stolen stuff too. Did you get the serial # off of the twin bar before it despaired?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 13, 2018)

Man the thievery knew no bounds that day. I suspect if we had shown up on time we would have been left with much less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 13, 2018)

Where the hell,, is all my bikes


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow!
I sounds like you needed an armed security force to stand guard while the trucks were being loaded.
Nice neighborhood. Lol!


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> I sounds like you needed an armed security force to stand guard while the trucks were being loaded.
> Nice neighborhood. Lol!




I know right?


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeebus Christmas !!!!!!!!!!! You are gonna be busy for a while. Congrats.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2018)

iceman said:


> You must understand that there are 3 or 4 Canadians very up set with you right now, the other 400 wish you well with your recent find.



I'm 1 of 400 that congratulate you.  Salute!! You now see we are not all ski-doo's and igloo's and Molson Canadian, & Crown Royal...eh?


----------



## RJWess (Dec 15, 2018)

Did these bikes come from Marc aka babyjesus collection?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice haul!! well done. so what did a find like that set you back if you don"t mind me asking?


----------



## Mark I. (Dec 15, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Fun little adventure @New Mexico Brant , time to shuffle some bikes around!
> 
> View attachment 917498
> 
> ...



Is a single tube tire the tire tube combination all in one?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 15, 2018)

Just goes to show there are thieves north of the border to.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 15, 2018)

Mark I. said:


> Is a single tube tire the tire tube combination all in one?



yeah. its like a garden hose with treads on it!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 15, 2018)

Mark I. said:


> Is a single tube tire the tire tube combination all in one?



Yep, "glue on" tires. I use them for static display bicycles.


----------



## stoney (Dec 15, 2018)

pkleppert said:


> So how in the world did you get this haul through Customs?  Did you tell them it was a load of scrap metal?




I was wondering the same. Customs probably didn't care. Happy to get that load of "junk" out of Canada. I hope you know I am only kidding about the "junk". Great score, one for the memory book.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2018)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Just goes to show there are thieves north of the border to.




Crime has no borders. As most Canadians are known for their manners,  Canuck robbers would say "please" as they requested your wallet with a knife ( WAY fewer guns up here) and as the missing CCM bicycle? Twin Bar... was being lifted at this gig ( jacked/stolen) from the stash, undoubtedly the thief excused themselves as they brushed by, and may have offered a Tim Horton's coffee to the unsuspecting buyer while he was loading. He/she ( gals steal up here too) may have even offered to help load and just got confused ( weed is now legal up here as another CABE member just added) and put a few in their own truck? The RCMP ( Royal Canadian Mounted Police) were likely tied up at the local "Tims" enjoying ( universal/have no borders among law enforcement to enjoy sweets) coffee and doughnuts, they missed the whole caper, but built up carbs for the next crime. Dudley Do-right will find that missing bike. Count on it.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2018)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice haul!! well done. so what did a find like that set you back if you don"t mind me asking?



I suspect that will be confidential. To inform the "masses" on what one pays for such a stash would border on "ain't gonna happen" and "I doubt it" but you never know. My conservative estimate would be about $20,000.00 Canadian funds, or the equivalent being about $500.00 U.S. funds. ( Canadian dollar is worth a bit less than a pinch of polar bear dung).


----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2018)

stoney said:


> I was wondering the same. Customs probably didn't care. Happy to get that load of "junk" out of Canada. I hope you know I am only kidding about the "junk". Great score, one for the memory book.




All but the couple of CCM's were manufactured in the U.S.A. so I'd simply say they were coming "home" or just off "rental". As long as no American jobs ( or Canadian jobs) were threatened, no harm, no foul. I assume they hired Canucks to do the loading, or else we may have a problem ( certainly would have been in the U.S.). Perhaps that's what confused ( couple bikes vanished?) the part time Canuck loaders/workers. They were stoned. Weed is legal up here now.

The U.S, border guards were probably welcoming the load with open arms, and no tax or duty levied (& never is when I sell to the U.S. at your end). Now if I was bringing American bikes back to Canada, ( if I even made it back...lol....) I'd be drawn and quartered ( chopped up) by both border agencies, and taxed, dutied, carry charges, levies on the tires, recycle fees, shiny metal fees, etc. skin searched, cavity explored ( mine and vehicle and bicycles) and although they were made in the U.S.A. the items would be considered a threat to our bicycle supply economy ( from China) no doubt, and a few more costs would be dreamed up. So much for Free Trade..eh?  Ha!! Any bicycle part I buy ( over $50.00) from the U.S.A. is subject to tax, duty, and often handling charges. Go figure? With our .02 cent dollar, it gets pricey!!  Ha!! *Just having some fun with this. No insults taken by anyone please. Cheers...Bob*


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 15, 2018)

You are probably rite about the price difference. But, 20,000? doubtful.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 16, 2018)

quite the haul regardless


----------



## sue12 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ya hooo!!! Congratulations! Not only did you get some you may want. You got the bank too finish em too with the ones you don’t. Heck gotta love it when a plan comes together ehh?


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 17, 2018)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice haul!! well done. so what did a find like that set you back if you don"t mind me asking?



........................


----------

